# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Saturn 3", horror sci-fi film, Stanley Donen, John Barry, 1980, United Kingdom

## Airicist

"Saturn 3" on Wikipedia

"Saturn 3" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Saturn 3 - Hector the Robot 

Uploaded on Aug 22, 2007




> Harvey Keitel mixing things up in the classic Saturn 3, to tunes by Aphex.

----------

